# Need new washer/dryer. Have some questions...



## captainobvious (Sep 29, 2009)

Im in need of a new washer and dryer and I'm looking at 2 different models/brands. Best Buy has a killer deal on both of these and I'm trying to decide which is the better model for the money, and whether or not the additional features are going to substanciate the added cost. The LG's are $349 each, down from $699. The Samsungs are $599 each, down from $1499 each.
(Models and links below)

They are both front loaders which is what I wanted. The Samsung's have the steam feature and a drying rack as well as a drying sensor. I really like the quality of product that Samsung has been putting out and their appliances seem well built. LG also seems to be pretty good in this regard as well, But I dont have any direct experience here.

I appreciate any input you all can give me, and any recommendations. Thanks in advance, and happy turkey day too :thumbsup:




The first set is made by LG. Here are the links:

LG WM2016CW Washer (Front load) 50% off. Retail $699, SALE $349.99 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/LG+-+3.6+Cu.+Ft.+5-Cycle+Washer+-+White/8247569.p?id=1169252412410&skuId=8247569



LG DLE2516W Dryer (Front Load) 50% off. Retail $699, SALE $349.99 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/LG+-+7.0+Cu.+Ft.+5-Cycle+Electric+Dryer+-+White/8247603.p?id=1169252412607&skuId=8247603&st=Save_on_Select_Majors&cp=1&lp=3




The second set is made by Samsung and they include steam feature. Here are the links:

Samsung Wf407ANW/XAA steam washer Retail $1499 SALE $599
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsung...108383769&skuId=9460923&st=Wf407ANW&cp=1&lp=1

Samsung DV407AEW/XAA steam dryer Retail $1499 SALE $599
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsung...08654059&skuId=9461165&st= DV407AEW&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## kb3ca (Aug 22, 2008)

I would check to see how far away from you their respective service centers are located in case you need some warranty work later. I've heard some horror stories about taking two weeks to get someone to look at the unit if there is a problem.


----------

